# [Guild Wars 2] {PVE} - Gilde Clan Ghostwolf sucht ...



## Orishi (22. November 2011)

*Clan Ghostwolf​*Gemeinschaft goes Guild Wars 2​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Art-Work ©Clan Ghostwolf/Sba Tyr 2012_​

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Inhalt:*

- 1. Clan-Geschichte (RL)
- 2. Clan-Geschichte (RP)
- 3. Clan-Hierarchie
- 4. Clan-Ausrichtung
- 5. Clan-Ziele
- 6. Clan-Suche
- 7. Clan-Angebote
--- 7.1 Ordnung
--- 7.2 Internetpräsenz
--- 7.3 Sicherheit und Datenschutz
--- 7.4 Kommunikation
--- 7.5 Gemeinschaft
--- 7.6 Events
--- 7.8 Persönlichkeit
--- 7.9 Ehrenvoller Aufstieg
--- 7.10 Kreativität
- 8. Abschluss
--- 8.1 Bewerbung
--- 8.2 Zusammenfassung

------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1. Clan-Geschichte(RL):*

Wir sind eine, sich im Aufbau befindliche, neugegründete familiäre PVE Gilde (seit dem 11.11.11 ) 
für das kommende MMORPG Guild Wars 2.

Unsere Clanmitglieder sind entweder familiär als/oder auch beruflich eingespannt, dennoch möchten wir ein Teil der Guild Wars 2 Community werden und so wie es unsere Freizeit zulässt die Atmosphäre, die Story und vieles mehr von Guild Wars 2 miterleben und mitprägen.

*2. Clan-Geschichte(RP):*

Der Name des Clans leitet sich aus einem der vier
 spirituellen Geister der Norn
 ab und dort bedeutet der Geist des Wolfes: 
*GEMEINSCHAFT*​ 
_Im Jahr *1134* nach dem mouvelianischen Kalender und unzähligen Kriegen zwischen den einzelnen Charr Legionen zersplitterten sich die Legionen in immer kleinere Clans. 
Einer von diesen Clans ist der kleine Clan Ghostwolf, er ist von schamanistischen Ritualen geprägt (der Geistwolf ist eine Art „gute Seele“ des Clans) und dem Krieger-Anführer sagt man mystische Fähigkeiten nach.

In der ruhmreichen Schlacht bei Ascalon erhielt der Clan Ghostwolf einen legendären Ruf, weil er trotz zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit einen Sieg erringen konnte. Der damalige Anführer Gar Fellhart musste dabei sein Leben lassen. Dafür wird ihm zu Ehren im Clan an seinem Todestag ein Fest gefeiert an dem Groß und Klein teilhaben.

Vor der großen Schlacht um Kyhlo gegen die Asche-Legion (Clan Ghostwolf war zahlenmäßig weit unterlegen) hatte der Schamane des Clans eine Vision (in Form eines Geisterwolfes) die dem Anführer im entscheidenden Augenblick sein Leben und das Leben vieler anderer Legionäre verschonen sollte.

Zu Beginn dieser Schlacht trat er völlig allein vor die Aufstellung der Asche-Legion und forderte den Zenturio auf gegen ihn zu kämpfen um dem sinnlosen Gemetzel ein Ende zu bereiten unter folgender Bedingung:

Der Sieger kann mit seiner Legion vom Schlachtfeld ziehen ohne dabei angegriffen zu werden.

In einem Kampf um Leben oder Tod der von früh am morgen bis in den späten Abend ausgetragen wurde schenkten sich die beiden Krieger nichts. Doch im entscheidenden Augenblick tötete der Anführer des Clans Ghostwolf den gegnerischen Zenturio. Und diesen Augenblick sah der Schamane des Clans in der Nacht zuvor als Vision.

Seid dieser Schlacht hat sich der Clan Ghostwolf tief in die Berge zurückgezogen.
Hier hat der Anführer mit dem Rat der Ältesten und mit seinen Schamanen entschieden, den Zwist zwischen den fünf rivalisierenden Völkern zu begraben und einen völkerübergreifenden Clan aller Klassen aufzubauen, denn eine weitaus größere Gefahr bedroht Tyria:

Die uralten Drachen sind aus ihrem Jahrtausendschlaf erwacht und zerstören mithilfe ihrer Legionen aus verderbten Sklaven das Land.

Der Clan Ghostwolf möchte seine Kräfte mobilisieren und wird sich dieser Gefahr furchtlos entgegenstellen.
_
_*Werdet ihr euch uns anschließen?*_

*3. Clan-Hierarchie:*


Gildenmeister(Clanoberhaupt)
Gildenrat(3x Rat der Ältesten)
Offiziersrat(2x Schamane)
Klasssenleiter(8x)
Mitglieder(Clanmitglieder)
Anwärter(Clananwärter)
 
*4. Clan-Ausrichtung:*

Wir möchten gern mit euch zusammen die Story, den *PVE* Aspekt von Guild Wars 2 in einem ungezwungenen miteinander erleben.
Natürlich können wir sicherlich auch mal die Eine oder Andere *PVP* Schlacht bestreiten.

Im *VORDERGRUND* steht bei uns der *SPAß* und wir möchten uns nicht auch noch im Spiel unnötigem Stress aussetzen, diesen haben wir im RL schon zu genüge.

*5. Clan-Ziele:*

_kurzfristig (die Großen 5 Zs)_

_

zusammenwachsen
zusammen Spaß haben
zusammen Leveln
zusammen Craften
zusammen halten
_
_
langfristig (die Großen 6 Gs)_

_

gemeinsam die Welt erkunden,erleben,erforschen
gemeinsam den Endcontent, d.h. Verliese erkunden, bestreiten
gemeinsam genügend GW2 Event-Angebote bieten
gemeinsamen netten GW2-Treffpunkt bieten
gemeinsames (evtl.) Gildentreffen organisieren
gemeinsam eine starke, nette, hilfsbereite ruhmreiche Gilde werden
_
*6. Clan-Suche:*

Wir suchen also keine 24/7 Spieler/in sondern eher die/den familiäre/n, beruflich eingespannte/n Spieler/in. 

*Projekt:* "No Limit"
Also wenn Ihr ebenfalls familiär, gemütlich und ohne Stress Guild Wars 2 genießen wollt, eine dem Alter entsprechende Reife an den Tag legt, dann seit Ihr bei uns goldrichtig!

*Jede Rasse und Klasse ist bei uns herzlich willkommen.*

_Ihr solltet:_
_

*18+* Jahre sein!
*ZUVERLÄSSIG* sein
soziale Kompetenz mitbringen
kommunikativ sein
Teamfähigkeit besitzen, nicht dauerhaft solo unterwegs
Kompromissbereitschaft zeigen
Hilfsbereitschaft zeigen
über genügend Motivation verfügen, auch trotz der wenigen Zeit etwas erreichen zu wollen
eine gewisse Forumaktivität wird vorausgesetzt
_
*7. Clan-Angebote*

*7.1 Ordnung*

Wir bieten euch eine 

a) organisierte
b) strukturierte

Guild Wars 2 Gilde.

*7.2 Internetpräsenz*

Eine gepflegte stets aktuelle Clanpage (seit dem *11.11.11*  )

Clan Ghostwolf

wo Ihr nicht nur näheres über unseren Clan in Erfahrung bringen könnt, sondern auch die Eine oder Andere News nachlesen könnt und vieles mehr.

Damit unsere Entdeckungen, Erlebnisse und Erforschungen etc. nicht verloren gehen, bieten wir euch selbstverständlich ein großes Forum wo Ihr *WICHTIGES* zur eigenen Entlastung festhalten könnt. 
Jeder muss sich im Forum registrieren.
*
7.3 Sicherheit und Datenschutz*

Unser Forum wird *SSL* verschlüsselt, so berücksichtigen wir den *Datenschutz* für unsere Mitglieder.
Denn eure *Sicherheit* und *Datenschutz* liegt uns sehr am Herzen!

*7.4 Kommunikation*

Um eine effiziente Kommunikation zu gewährleisten, bieten wir euch einen *verschlüsselten* Teamspeak3-Server, wo wir unsere alltäglichen, allabendlichen Clan-Treffen abhalten möchten.

Natürlich auf freiwilliger Basis.

Klar wäre es schöner *JEDEN* im Teamspeak kennenzulernen. 
Wenn wir allerdings Events veranstalten ist Teamspeak unerlässlich.

*7.5  Gemeinschaft*

Wir bieten euch die Möglichkeit eure eigenen Ziele in der Gemeinschaft des Clans je nach euren zeitlichen vorlieben auch unter Berücksichtigung der Gildenziele zu verwirklichen.

*7.6 Events*

Gemeinsam werden wir etliche Events auf die Beine stellen, in denen wir zusammen einiges erreichen möchten. 
Selbstverständlich könnt ihr auch Events vorschlagen.

*7.7  Persönlichkeit*

Weiterhin möchten wir euch eine Gilde bieten wo ihr euch (fast) wie zu Hause fühlen sollt, eine Gilde mit nicht mehr als *max. 60 Spieler*, damit wir:
_

den Überblick behalten
jedem Anliegen noch gerecht werden können
uns noch mit Namen ansprechen können
ganz klar nicht den freizeitlichen Rahmen des Gildengründers sprengen
_
*7.8 Ehrenvoller Aufstieg*

Seid Ihr gern jemand der Verantwortung übernehmen, im Rahmen des Gildenrates bestimmte Anliegen vortragen und mitentscheiden möchte welchen Pfad der Clan einschlagen soll, 
dann bietet euch der Clan Ghostwolf die einmalige Chance in den Rang (Rat der Ältesten) aufzusteigen. 

Offiziere leisten hier ebenso ihren Beitrag und bekommen eine Chance auf den begehrten Rang (Schamane) im Clan.

*7.9 Aufgaben*

Ihr möchtet *AKTIV* auf unserer HP mitwirken und Newsredakteur werden, wir bieten euch die Gelegenheit aktuelle News auf der Gildenpage zu verfassen.

Ihr möchtet euch *AKTIV* im Forum als Moderator einbringen, jetzt bieten wir euch die Gelegenheit.
Ihr könnt eine oder mehrere Kategorien moderieren.

*7.10 Kreativität*

Zum guten Schluss möchten wir eure Kreativität ansprechen, wenn Ihr also konstruktive *Kritik*, *Lob*, *Vorschläge* oder *Anderes* loswerden möchtet, wird dies sehr gerne berücksichtigt, nur so können wir uns verbessern. 

*8. Abschluss*

*8.1 Bewerbung*

Sollten wir also euren Ansprüchen gerecht werden, so zögert nicht und hinterlasst uns Euer Clangesuch (Bewerbung) unter: 

Forum Clan Ghostwolf


*Wir freuen uns auf euch!​* 
*Euer Clan Ghostwolf*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​* 

*8.2 Zusammenfassung:*

*Gilden-Page:* Clan Ghostwolf
*Gilden-Forum:* Clan Ghostwolf Forum
*Podcast:* Vanions 20. Podcast Gilden-Vorstellung etc.
*Facebook: *FB Clan Ghostwolf
*Twitter:* Tweet Clan Ghostwolf




*Updates:*

_- 24.05.12: Podcast Link hinzugefügt
- 08.05.12: Art-Work ©Clan Ghostwolf/Sba Tyr 2012
- 21.03.12: saisonale Anpassung
- 01.03.12: kleine Korrekturen
- 13.02.12: 6. Clan-Suche überarbeitet
- 07.02.12: 7.9 Aufgaben, 7.10 Kreativität, 8.1 Bewerbung & 8.2 Zusammenfassung überarbeitet
- 31.01.12: Einige Begrifflichkeiten wurden korrigiert
- 22.01.12: 3. Clan-Hierarchie + 8. Abschluß ergänzt
- 16.01.12: 5.0 Clan-Ziele korrigiert
- 02.12.11: 7.4 Kommunikation ergänzt
- 26.11.11: Banner ergänzt
- 24.11.11: Link ergänzt
- 22.11.11: Gildenvorstellung online gestellt_


----------



## Orishi (29. November 2011)

So mal wieder eine kleine Info an Euch

Stolz dürfen wir schon jetzt 2 neue Member in unseren Reihen begrüssen.
Also wie man sieht war es die richtige Entscheidung schon jetzt eine Gilde zu eröffnen.

Schaut einfach bei uns vorbei, um vorab mögliche Fragen zu klären und so Euch evtl. die Entscheidung zu erleichtern uns zu joinen.

Gruß
Orishi


----------



## Orishi (6. Dezember 2011)

Wir wünschen allen einen schönen Nikolaustag!

LG Clan Ghostwolf


----------



## Orishi (14. Dezember 2011)

Es wird mal wieder Zeit einen kleine Info herauszugeben 

Wiedermal konnten wir 1 neues Mitglied in unseren Reihen aufnehmen.
2 weitere Interessenten stehen in Gesprächen mit uns.
Nun freuen wir uns auf ein gegenseitiges Kennenlernen bevor es richtig losgeht in GW2.

Nur keine Scheu, wir sind auch weiterhin auf der Suche nach Euch.....

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (22. Dezember 2011)

... Update Weihnachten

Clan Ghostwolf darf 3 weitere Mitglieder noch kurz vor Weihnachen in seinen Reihen begrüssen.
Ganz nebenbei wünschen wir allen frohe Weihnachten, lasst euch reich beschenken 

Wir sind natürlich immer noch auf der suche nach euch ....

LG Orishi


----------



## smooth1980 (22. Dezember 2011)

Guild Wars 2 ?
WTF is das schon draussen ? 
Hab noch nicht mal nen Termin gefunden.........
Steht aber auf meiner "Kaufen-Liste" Ganz weit oben.


----------



## Orishi (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo smooth1980,

hehe, noch ist es nicht draussen, es dauert wohl auch noch ein Weilchen, imo ist aber schon die Closed Beta angelaufen.
Um es locker angehen zu lassen suchen wir aber schon jetzt nach Membern, um sich 

1. schonmal kennenzulernen 
2. dann auch das eine oder andere Game bis Release von GW2 zur Überbrückung zu zocken

Bei Interesse melde dich einfach mal ganz ungezwungen bei uns, oder verfolge unseren Facebook Channel.

Also man trifft sich evtl.

LG Orishi


----------



## Orishi (31. Dezember 2011)

...Update Sylvester

... wieder durften wir zwischen den Tagen weitere 3 Mitglieder bei uns begrüßen.
Wir wünschen allen auf diesem Wege einen feucht fröhlichen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr!

Wir suchen natürlich auch weiterhin Member für unsere Gilde ....

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Community,


das neue Jahr fängt ja schon gut an, 
wieder einmal mehr dürfen wir 4 neue Interessenten für unsere Gilde begrüssen.
So langsam aber sicher kommt richtig Leben in unsere Gilde!
Wer sich ebenfalls für uns interessiert, der ist recht herzlich dazu eingeladen bei uns vorstellig zu werden 


Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (14. Januar 2012)

Da wir nun 6 weitere Mitglieder in den letzten Tagen bei uns begrüssen durften und wir gleich die vorerst gesetzte maximal Mitglieder-Grenze erreicht haben werden,
(2 weitere Mitglieder werden vorerst gesucht), tritt nach erreichen dieser Grenze ein eingeschränkter Aufnahme-Stop in Kraft.

D.h. ihr könnt euch sehr gerne weiter bewerben, eure Bewerbungen werden auch weiterhin bearbeitet, selbstverständlich bleiben wir mit euch in Kontakt, nur wird eine Mitgliedschaft nicht direkt bei uns möglich sein, sondern erst nach erreichen einer bestimmten Phase werden wir den Aufnahme-Stopp aufheben.

Also solltet ihr euch beeilen, wenn ihr noch vor dem vorerst eingeschränkten Aufnahme-Stopp unserer Gilde beitreten möchtet! 

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (21. Januar 2012)

Unser eingeschränkter Aufnahme-Stop ist ab sofort wieder aufgehoben, wir nehmen wieder Mitglieder auf. 

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung 

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (29. Januar 2012)

Wir konnten wieder weitere Interessenten und Member für unsere Gilde gewinnen.
Somit wachsen wir stetig aber sicher, wir freuen uns auch weiterhin auf eure Bewerbung auf unserem Forum.

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (6. Februar 2012)

Auch weiterhin suchen wir Gleichgesinnte die mit uns zusammen Guild Wars 2 erleben möchten.

Trotz der kalten Jahreszeit könnt ihr bereits eure Gedanken auf unserem Forum aufwärmen und (wer weiß) schon bald zusammen mit uns die Beta Events und danach den Release angehen.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch 

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (13. Februar 2012)

Seit dem letzen Beitrag hat sich wieder einiges getan, gerade wegen der kalten Jahreszeit haben sich wieder einige Reisende bei uns aufwärmen dürfen und werden als Mitglieder mit uns gemeinsam die Abenteuer in Tyria angehen.
Wenn ihr also in unserer Nähe seit kümmern wir uns gern um Reisende die sich bei uns vorstellen wollen und mit uns demnächst Tyria erkunden möchten!

Auf das unsere Wege die gleichen sein werden 

Gruß Orishi

*PS:* Clan Ghostwolf wünscht euch morgen einen schönen VALENTINSTAG!!!


----------



## Orishi (27. Februar 2012)

Nach 14 Tagen mal wieder ein Update....

kurz vor Start der heiß erwarteten Beta Events dürfen wir auch weiterhin Interessenten bei uns begrüssen.
Bis zum Start der Beta Events habt ihr die letzte Gelegenheit eine "lockere" Bewerbung bei uns abzugeben.
Nach dem Start der Beta Events werden unsere Bewerbungsrichtlinien angezogen.

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (5. März 2012)

Unglaublich was sich bei uns in der letzten Woche so alles abgespielt hat.
Unsere Kommunikations-Zentrale wurde strukturiert und überarbeitet und auch sonst lagen wir nicht auf der faulen Haut!
Ganze 10 neue Member stießen im laufe der letzten Woche zu uns und werden mit uns gemeinsam in GW2 durch Tyria ziehen.
Dennoch suchen wir auch weiterhin nach aktiven Interessenten die zu uns stoßen möchten.

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (13. März 2012)

Unsere Gilde wächst und gedeiht und entwickelt sich bereits zu einer kleinen Community und das zu Zeiten wo noch gar kein GW2 Beta Event gestartet ist. Dies macht uns wirklich stolz. Da auch das Interesse am Miteinander trotz unserem vorangigem RL größer ist als wir vermutet haben, organisieren wir hin und wieder kleinere TS-Treffs um sich besser kennenzulernen und somit zusammenzuwachsen.

Wenn ihr also auch Teil dieser tollen kleinen Community werden wollt bewerbt euch einfach auf unserem Forum und legt somit den Grundstein für ein mögliches Miteinander in unserer Gilde.
Wir freuen uns euch kennenzulernen.

Gruß
Orish


----------



## Orishi (21. März 2012)

...zum Frühlingsanfang melden wir uns mit einem frischen frühlingshaften Webauftritt aus dem Winter mit frischem Elan und 2 neuen Mitgliedern zurück

Clan Ghostwolf sucht auch nach wie vor noch zuverlässige Mitstreiter um mit uns Guild Wars 2 zu erleben.

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (28. März 2012)

Da bereits die Beta Events angefangen haben, wurden parallel dazu auch unsere Bewerbungsrichtlinien angezogen. Nichtsdestotrotz konnten wir wieder einige Zugänge bei uns verbuchen und hoffen natürlich auch weiterhin Gleichgesinnte für den baldigen Start für GW2 für uns zu gewinnen.

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (4. April 2012)

.. noch 4 Tage 11Std, 55 Minuten und ein paar Sekunden dann endlich beginnt vorerst der langersehnte Start der Vorverkaufs-Phase von GW2 mit den monatlichen Beta Events.

Unsere Gilde befindet sich in der vorbereitenden Phase mit diversen kleinen Projekten um einen gemeinsamen angenehmen Start hinzulegen.

Sehnlichst erwarten wir selbstverständlich den kommenden Vorverkaufs-Start und die Beta Events. Wer Teil unserer Gemeinschaft sein, um mit uns diese Phase und dann schließlich den Release miterleben möchte kann sich gerne bei uns bewerben. Wir suchen euch!

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (11. April 2012)

Nun war es gestern endlich soweit und der Vorverkaufsstart hatte begonnen.
Die meisten fieberten ihrer Lieblings-Edition entgegenen, aber bevor es soweit war wurden viele unsanft wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt, denn die Zahlungsabwicklung auf der offiziellen Seite schien bei einigen nicht zu funktionieren. Einige die sich gestern eine CE im Einzelhandel ergattern wollten staunten nicht schlecht, als die Verkäufer nur ahnungslos mit den Schultern zuckten "Wie gibts GW2 schon?". Als dann das frustierte Fußfolk dann nach Alternativen suchte und auch etwas fand staute sich schon so langsam die Wut an "Wie jetzt nur EINE CE vorrätig?" Und diese wurde gerade vor meinen Augen weggeschnappt.

Aber wir wollen ja um Himmels willen nichts negatives entfachen, nur mal ebend unseren Frust von der Seele schreiben. Hier ist aber offensichtlich etwas an der Community vorbeigegangen. Wenn man sich mal überlegt, man möchte eine physische Version von GW2 evtl. die CE in den Händen halten, löhnt man nicht nur ein Schweinegeld für diese, NEIN, weil einem diese so gut gefällt darf man noch dazu in der Gegend rumjuckeln, Spritgeld verfahren um dann vom Einzelhändler zu hören "Wie gibts GW2 schon?" den Rest kann sich jeder selber ausmalen. Aufjedenfall war der gestrige Tag bei weitem der negativste in der GW2 Geschichte.

Trotz dem angestauten Frust möchten wir euch weiterhin motivieren uns anzuschließen um gemeinsam GW2 zu erleben. Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (18. April 2012)

...und wieder einmal mehr ist eine Woche um und unsere Gilde wird immer mehr zu einer kleinen Community jetzt kurz bevor die Vorverkaufs Beta Events fast vor der Tür stehen.

Wir suchen weiterhin nach zuverlässigen Mitstreitern die mit uns in die Atmosphäre von GW2 eintauchen wollen...

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (25. April 2012)

*ENDLICH*: Arenanet hat begonnen die (Vorkäufer) BWE Invites zu verschicken und somit freuen wir uns riesig an dem BWE an diesem Wochende teilnehmen zu können. Unsere Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren, dennoch haben wir auch weiterhin immer ein wachsames Auge auf unsere Bewerber. In den letzten Tagen konnten wir wieder einige Zugänge für uns verbuchen und möchten euch auch weiterhin motivieren mit uns GW2 zu erleben. 

Wir freuen uns auf euch !!!

Gruß Orishi


----------



## LostHero (25. April 2012)

Hmm klingt garnicht so verkehrt... bin auch mehr oder weniger auf der Suche nach einer Gilde, mit der man auch als "Berufstätiger mit zu wenige Freizeit" in einem MMORPG spaß haben kann (wobei ich bei GW2 eh glaube, dass es DAS MMO dafür wird, schon allein mangels der Raids und Itemspirale ).

Ich habe eine lange MMO und eine noch längere RPG Geschichte hinter mir (seit Ultima Online, Baldurs Gate 1, Diablo 1 und co mit dabei) und habe auch gut 4 Jahre meines Lebens in dem bösen MMO mit 3 Buchstaben "verschwendet" .
Damals auch als "hardcore Raider" da dank Studium genug Freizeit blieb.

Euer "Angebot" klingt daher durchaus interessant, da ich mittlerweile deutlich weniger Zeit habe und mich eher als casual als als hardcore Gamer bezeichnen würde.
Bin auch kommendes Wochenende beim ersten Beta Wochenende dabei!

Derzeit plane ich eine der folgenden Rassen/Klassen als Mainchar in GW2 zu spielen (sortiert nach derzeitigem Interesse):

1. Mensch Necromancer
2. Norn Guardian
3. Sylvari Ranger

Ich bevorzuge in der Regel den PvE Content, bin aber auch gern mal bei ner ordentlichen Runde PvP dabei. TS und co ist auch kein Ding, allerdings idle ich da eher selten (bin quasi nur für Instanzen oder Gruppenpvp im TS da mir sonst die Ohren bluten , jedenfalls ist das meistens der Fall hehe).


€dit:
achso falls es von Bedeutung/Interesse ist:
ich war "früher" auch des Öfteren als Klassenleiter in WoW (Deathknight und/oder Paladin) und Ultima Online tätig, habe also ein wenig Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet.
Zusätzlich kann ich bei Bedarf Hilfestellungen bei "Hard- und Softwarefragen" anbieten oder auch mal n "Gildentool" Programmieren falls es erforderlich ist (wobei mangels Raids in GW2 sowas vermutlich eher unnötiger wird ^^ und weiß gerade auch nicht wie GW2 in Bezug auf Modbarkeit sich verhält).

Gruß,
der Ulathar


----------



## Orishi (2. Mai 2012)

Das 1. mit Spannung erwartete BWE ist vorüber.
Die ersten Eindrücke haben sich gesetzt und nun hat A-Net ein paar Anhänger mehr

Unsere Gilde konnte zusammen einige schöne Stunden in GW2 verbringen.
Zwar lief noch nicht alles Rund, aber da hoffen wir auf Korrekturen.

Wenn ihr auch mit uns in GW2 eintauchen möchtet, bieten wir euch noch die Chance dazu.
Also wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung!

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (9. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update unsererseits:

Nun hat es A-Net tatsächlich geschafft, die meisten wissen nicht mehr wie sie noch die Zeit bis zur nächsten BWE von GW2 überbrücken sollen, denn vorher gespielte MMOs scheinen nach der 1. BWE von GW2 kaum mehr Spaß zu machen 

Das habt ihr ganz toll hinbekommen A-Net 

Sei es wie es sei, wir lassen uns nicht entmutigen und harren allen Widrigkeiten aus um mit Euch GW2 zu erleben.
Noch kann man sich uns anschließen, aber wartet nicht allzulange mit einer Bewerbung bei uns. 
Die Kapazitäten werden bald erstmal vorerst erschöpft sein. Dieses wird dann aber frühzeitig bekanntgegeben.

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (16. Mai 2012)

Der Stress-Test liegt hinter uns und wir kamen mit gemischten Eindrücken von diesem zurück.
Da gab es die Einen, die bei dem 1. BWE massiv Probleme mit der Perfomance (dazu zählten auch Abstürze) in Game zu kämpfen hatten.
Diese haben einen positiven Eindruck aus dem letzten Stress-Test mitnehmen können, keine oder kaum Performance Probleme.
Dann gab es noch die Anderen, die bei dem 1. BWE keine oder kaum Probleme mit der Performance hatten.
Diese haben performancebedingt einen gedämpften Eindruck, viele Lags und Abstürze wurden beklagt.

Verkehrte Welt also, aber im Großen und Ganzen überwog doch die Tatsache, daß man einfach mal wieder ins lang ersehnte MMO seiner Leidenschaft einloggen (was sehr gut funktionierte) und stress-testen durfte, was doch bei uns ein schönes Gefühl hervorgerufen hat und wir alle wieder einmal mehr mit einem positiven Eindruck aus den Stress-Test gekommen sind.

Natürlich freuen wir uns schon jetzt auf den baldigen Release des MMOs und vorab hoffentlich nicht mehr all zu vielen BWEs.
Wir suchen noch nach zuverlässigen Mitstreitern, die sich uns anschließen wollen.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung!

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten zu berichten.
Wie ihr vielleicht schon auf unserem FB oder Twitter Channel lesen konntet waren wir nicht untätig. 

Oft wurden wir bereits darauf angesprochen ob es nicht möglich sei uns vorab schonmal kennenzulernen.
Nun haben wir in einem Podcast bei *vanion.eu* unsere Gilde (1 Mitglied, 1 Anwärterin und ich) vorgestellt und diskutieren mit den Moderatoren *King_Dom* und *Sputti* über unsere Beta Eindrücke.

Hier habt ihr nun die Chance unsere Gilde mit einigen Details über uns kennenzulernen, und wer weiß, vielleicht fällt euch so die Entscheidung leichter uns zu joinen.

Viel Spaß während des hörens!

Podcast: -


----------



## Orishi (31. Juli 2012)

Es ist nun schon etwas länger her, aber uns gibt es nach wie vor und wir streben auch weiterhin dem Release entgegen.

Wer nun also noch vor Release zu uns gehören möchte, der möge sich sehr gerne bei uns bewerben *ALLERDINGS* suchen wir verstärkt *KREATIVE* Leute um unsere Gilde mit Ihren Ideen für diverse Projekte zu bereichern. Es wäre von Vorteil wenn ihr diesen Aspekt in Eurer Bewerbung ein wenig beleuchtet.

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (7. August 2012)

Bei uns ist bis auf weiteres *A U F N A H M E S T O P* ! ! !

Zur gegebenen Zeit werden wir diesen Thread aktualisieren.
Wir wünschen Euch an dieser Stelle einen guten Start in GW2, man sieht sich vielleicht!

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (20. Oktober 2012)

Wir suchen wieder nette Leute die zu unser Gilden-Philosophie aufgeschlossen sind. 

Wie freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung 

Gruß Orishi


----------



## Orishi (9. November 2012)

*WIR SUCHEN WIEDER* nach Mitgliedern, also meldet euch einfach bei uns im Forum. Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Gruß Orishi


----------

